# Chohiros Aquasky low tech



## andusbeckus (28 Jan 2017)

Got my new Chihiros Aquasky 60cm yesterday and have it on the second lowest setting for my low tech setup. Whats the best way to test which setting is best?

Just try for a week then turn up to bext setting and see if I get any algae problems?


----------



## AlbaAquarist (28 Jan 2017)

I'm not an expert on lighting, but I think you're pretty much right with experimenting by gradually raising light levels. It's the same method I used for my Chihiros A-Series on a low tech. Unless you use a PAR meter, or data from someone with a similar setup I would think it's the best way.


----------



## ChrisP (15 Feb 2017)

Presumably a bit of trial and error over time. I'd start low and work up but low tech you're not going to need a massive amount of light, see how the plants react and get a balance.


----------



## xim (16 Feb 2017)

ChrisP said:


> but low tech you're not going to need a massive amount of light



A high tech tank doesn't "need" a massive amount of light but it "can" take a massive amount of light if you want.

Actually, a minimum light level that a non-CO2 tank needs is higher than a tank with CO2 injection. 
Because plants will have to spend more energy to gather both CO2 and light. 
While plants in a tank with CO2 injection can focus more energy into light gathering because CO2 is more abundant.

Image below is from a research by people who work at Tropica ( http://www.bio-web.dk/ole_pedersen/pdf/PlantedAquaria_2001_2_22.pdf )




 

In another word, with CO2 injection, the tank are more tolerant to both low and high light levels.

Tom Barr has mentioned in the same line as well:

"I've shown several times that it does well at low light: 40 micromoles can produce really nice lush carpets with CO2.
Without CO2? I'd expect more light may be required, but, also less stability and more algae risk."

http://www.barrreport.com/forum/barr-report/co2-enrichment/6995-hc-surviving-without-compressed-co2

Just would like to point this out. I'm not an opponent of low tech tank in anyway. It has it own strong points.


----------

